# Help - Pessaries Questions



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

For any of you out there currently using or who have used the progesterone pessaries, I wonder if you could help me out here? .....
(I am on 400mg twice a day.)

1.  Since about day 3/4 my vaginal walls seem to have "closed up".  they seem more puffy, making things tight and making it increasingly difficult to insert the pessaries.  Anyone else had this before and is this a good/bad sign?

2.  Since returning from Barcelona last night (E.D. programme), I feel absolutely shattered.  Is it the oestrogen patches/progesterone pessaries?  Does anyone else feel really tired?

3.  Our flight was delayed on the ground yesterday by an hour and a half (just our luck) so it meant I was 2 hours late with the pessaries and I'm really worried now.  Could the delay on the 12-hour timescale affect implantation?

4.  How do all of you lovely ladies deal with the time difference re taking the pessaries when returning to the UK?  does a 1 hour timedifference make that much of a difference?

Sorry girls, alot of questions here!!!

Any experience greatly appreciated
Love and luck to all
Gill xo


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Gill,

Good luck with the 2ww and hoping you get a BFP!

Here are my thoughts:

1.  My vaginal walls got swollen too and I had trouble getting the pessary in.  The IM said it was fine and to carry on as normal.  I looked at this way.....there was NO WAY my embies were going to "fall out"!   (Although they can't, of course!)

2.  Yes, the patches and pessaries can have effects like tiredness, etc.  Take it easy and, as always, if you are concerned, check with your clinic on all these counts.

3.  I missed a pessary by about 2 hours and the IM said it didn't matter as there was a lot of hormone in each pessary.  However, I wouldn't make a habit of it, obviously and I would think 2 hours is nothing.  

4.  Re the time difference, I just calculated 8 hours from the last pill and took it then, e.g. if it was 12 midnight when I was in Barcelona and took my last pill but I travelled back to the UK early next morning and the UK time difference was 1 hour behind, I would then take my pill at 7am instead of the usual 8am.

Good luck and lots of baby dust.

AJ x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I prefer to take these via the servants quarters- find it simpler to do and the muscles hold them in better.  From experience the progesterone does cause considerable tiredness, which is natural, but I felt I had no problem getting off to sleep at night!

I am sure that a little flexibility is built in to the medication programme and the dose is so generous that an hour or so late does not matter, but best to check with your clinic.

all the best for your 2ww.

roze xxx


----------

